

Ask HN: Alternative to svn diff? - symbiotic

Often I need to work on a remote machine via ssh for work. I have no problem using svn on the command line other than when I need to diff two revisions of a file.<p>I find the output hard to read and sometimes it just tells me that the entire old file was removed, and the entire new file was added, really giving me no information about what was actually changed.<p>It would be great if there was some command line tool that would give me a little bit nicer output (something that's easier to read than the traditional pluses and minuses).<p>Has anyone else encountered this problem and/or found a good solution?
======
apgwoz
How about some visual diff tools? It depends on the platform, but there are
some really nice ones out there. If you're using Linux, try out meld. This guy
has a nice little script for diffing SVN stuff:
[http://www.toolsforteams.com/roller/blog/entry/svn_diff_with...](http://www.toolsforteams.com/roller/blog/entry/svn_diff_with_meld)

For Windows, I hear Beyond Compare is great, though I don't know if it has SVN
integration...

For Mac, maybe <http://www.versionsapp.com/> does what you need?

------
nuclear_eclipse
I personally like to use vimdiff when viewing changes. A quick google shows
some easy to follow instructions for setting it up:

[http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2007/08/29/how-to-use-
vimdi...](http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2007/08/29/how-to-use-vimdiff-as-
the-subversion-diff-tool/)

~~~
symbiotic
This looks promising. Unfortunately I can't use any GUI tools because the
server doesn't have a GUI installed.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Um, vimdiff is a command line tool... I run it in my terminals all the time...

------
IgorPartola
Take a look at

    
    
      svn help diff
    

Specifically, you can pass arguments down to diff itself.

